# Casting clinics?



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Any casting clinics coming up??


----------



## 6wts (Jan 6, 2021)

Usually FFNWF does one the third saturday of every month. Richard Montgomery is CCI certified now as well. Those are the two main options i know of around here but hopefully someone chimes in with some more options.

Edit:I think Lost Angler over towards mobile does some on certain thursdays but im not sure about their schedule.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thank you sir…trying to get the casting down a little better.


----------



## Capt. Richard M (Jun 12, 2020)

I just now saw your post about fly casting clinics in Pensacola. I am Richard Montgomery, CCI in the area. I try to attend the Saturday Clinics with FFNWF on the 3rd Saturday of each month. I have not posted enough to send a PM, but please feel to contact me. I forget to keep up with this forum, but i will try to stay on top of it from now on.


----------

